# Do the New Font Hacks Work on the GKDX?



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Because it didn't work for me ;_;

I wasn't able to select, Update your Kindle.... and yes, I placed the install.bin in the correct place.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yes, there are now install files for the "Graphite" DX. I have all the hack Zip files available at http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/07/05/updates-to-the-2-5-hacks/, details on the font hack at http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/06/23/font-hack-for-kindle-version-2-5/, and font samples and Zip files at http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/07/04/kindle-font-file-samples/.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn, when I try to update the fonts to fontin 2, I keep getting this message, after replacing all but the last: this operation can't be completed because the item Mono_bold.ttf is in use.

>_<

*edit, the same thing happens with any other font I try.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Er, why would windows be accessing a file on your Kindle? 

Do you have multiple explorer windows open on your Kindle?

Do you have some weird program trying to do stuff with TrueType files automatically?

I guess an anti-virus could possibly lock the files for a while, but that shouldn't be long...

(And @Windows power-users: Is there an app that can show what process is locking files? ala lsof on *nix)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Er, why would windows be accessing a file on your Kindle?
> 
> Do you have multiple explorer windows open on your Kindle?
> 
> ...


Uhm, I don't understand o_o.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Short answer: That shouldn't happen.

Your Windows setup is doing weird stuff.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Did you try ejecting the Kindle and then reconnecting and copying the files again? (Just a thought, no idea if will have any bearing on this.)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Did you try ejecting the Kindle and then reconnecting and copying the files again? (Just a thought, no idea if will have any bearing on this.)


Yup. No change, no dice.

I am doing this on a mac, but seeing as I'm just copying files that shouldn't have any bearing on this... On the GKDX, to install this hack I had to do the jailbreak thing first, was I supposed to uninstall that, afterwards?

Ugh. Still, the font there now is better than what was there by default.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah, you're on a mac!

Now we're talking 

Fire up a Terminal [It's hidden somewhere in Applications/Utils if I remember correctly], and paste here the output of the following command:


```
sudo lsof | grep .ttf
```
It should ask you for your password, that's okay.

(And, no, you don't have to uninstall the jailbreak. AFAICT, nothing's wrong on your Kindle, this is purely a case of OS X being finicky...)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Ah, you're on a mac!
> 
> Now we're talking
> 
> ...


Just a blank terminal window?

Ahh, got....

SystemUIS 187 victorialong txt REG 14,2 28564 10675 /System/Library/Fonts/Keyboard.ttf
Finder 188 victorialong txt REG 14,2 28564 10675 /System/Library/Fonts/Keyboard.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 153260 36784 /Library/Fonts/Verdana Bold.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 174612 36785 /Library/Fonts/Verdana Italic.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 750984 36735 /Library/Fonts/Arial Bold.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 773236 36743 /Library/Fonts/Arial.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 681120 36774 /Library/Fonts/Tahoma.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 684624 36756 /Library/Fonts/Courier New.ttf
fontd 191 victorialong txt REG 14,2 834452 36778 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 750984 36735 /Library/Fonts/Arial Bold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 75144 555648 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 75124 555649 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiItalic.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 80856 555650 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightItalic.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 344908 555651 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 317896 555652 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansDemiBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 842168 36776 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman Bold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 698236 555653 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 234068 555654 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 242700 555655 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 773236 36743 /Library/Fonts/Arial.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong txt REG 14,2 28564 10675 /System/Library/Fonts/Keyboard.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 85r REG 14,2 242700 555655 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 87r REG 14,2 234068 555654 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 88r REG 14,2 317896 555652 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansDemiBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 89r REG 14,2 344908 555651 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 90r REG 14,2 80856 555650 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightItalic.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 91r REG 14,2 75144 555648 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiBold.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 92r REG 14,2 698236 555653 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansRegular.ttf
firefox-b 227 victorialong 93r REG 14,2 75124 555649 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiItalic.ttf
Bean 241 victorialong txt REG 14,2 28564 10675 /System/Library/Fonts/Keyboard.ttf
Bean 241 victorialong txt REG 14,2 834452 36778 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 153260 36784 /Library/Fonts/Verdana Bold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 174612 36785 /Library/Fonts/Verdana Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 173132 36783 /Library/Fonts/Verdana Bold Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 553284 36736 /Library/Fonts/Arial Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 186188 36786 /Library/Fonts/Verdana.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 159656 36762 /Library/Fonts/Georgia.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 129360 36780 /Library/Fonts/Trebuchet MS Bold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 28564 10675 /System/Library/Fonts/Keyboard.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 154496 10684 /System/Library/Fonts/ZapfDingbats.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 167476 36759 /Library/Fonts/Georgia Bold Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 138848 36782 /Library/Fonts/Trebuchet MS.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 122556 36733 /Library/Fonts/Arial Black.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 842168 36776 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman Bold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 626928 36773 /Library/Fonts/Tahoma Bold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 681120 36774 /Library/Fonts/Tahoma.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 558672 36734 /Library/Fonts/Arial Bold Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 773236 36743 /Library/Fonts/Arial.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 75144 555648 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiBold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 75124 555649 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightDemiItalic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 620008 36775 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman Bold Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 750984 36735 /Library/Fonts/Arial Bold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 684624 36756 /Library/Fonts/Courier New.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 80856 555650 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightItalic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 344908 555651 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaBrightRegular.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 834452 36778 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 317896 555652 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansDemiBold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 698236 555653 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaSansRegular.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 234068 555654 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterBold.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 242700 555655 /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home/lib/fonts/LucidaTypewriterRegular.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 3631328 39309 /Library/Fonts/Osaka.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 165208 36761 /Library/Fonts/Georgia Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 660268 36777 /Library/Fonts/Times New Roman Italic.ttf
Camino 386 victorialong txt REG 14,2 148768 36760 /Library/Fonts/Georgia Bold.ttf


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Huh. That's... weird. What's the exact error message?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Huh. That's... weird. What's the exact error message?


So basically I go into the linkfonts folder, then the fonts folder and try to copy over (lets just say) fontin 2 from the fonts folder and I can copy and replace all but the last and the last says: this operation can't be completed because the item Mono_bold.ttf is in use.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you have the Finder preview thingy enabled? I'm not really sure it does anything with TTF files, but who knows... And I don't have a mac on hand to try this...

>_<"

Where are you storing the (for example) fontin2 fonts you're trying to copy?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Do you have the Finder preview thingy enabled? I'm not really sure it does anything with TTF files, but who knows... And I don't have a mac on hand to try this...
> 
> >_<"
> 
> Where are you storing the (for example) fontin2 fonts you're trying to copy?


the .ttf files are in the folder that I downloaded them into on my desktop.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmm... Let's try this: After receiving the error, try this in a Terminal:


```
sudo lsof | grep Mono_Regular.ttf
```
(Replace Mono_Regular.ttf with the actual file in your error message.) (sudo should ask you for the password of your OS X user account)

If I knew where OS X mounted USB Drives, I'd walk you through doing the copy via CLI, to make sure it's not the GUI doing something funny (/Volumes/Kindle ? Does that ring a bell with any Mac users?)...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

NiLuJe said:


> Hmm... Let's try this: After receiving the error, try this in a Terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sorry, I'll have to try that when I get back from work, I have my kindle with me, but not the usb cord >_<;


----------

